# Win 209 vs. Rem 209 P Primers



## 27contender

Ive been sorting though my Dads reloading stuff. I have a 3000 Rem 209 primers. Dad always used Win 209 judging by his loading data. He had marked a couple of loads that he wanted to try before he passed. Specifically what he wanted to do was push 1 1/8 oz of lead #8's to 1400 fps. He was trying to duplicate the kind of velocity we get in steel at 40 yards. His theory was by keeping the velocity close you do not change the lead between the gray ghost and ducks. I thought I might finish the project for him.

He has a load marked with WSF a WAA12 and Win 209 primer. It comes out of the Winchester book. Can I substitute Rem 209P for the Win 209's? If not what is a good source to look for Rem specific loads that might push the same velocity using Rem 209's. I've got 3000 primers to use.

Thanks.

Rick


----------



## Lezz Go

The Rem 209-P is now the Rem STS 209. I have a new Hogdgon reloading manual you can have. Hodgdon now owns Winchester powder and this book has the newest recipies in it. I will caution you to use only recipies found in reloading manuals. 

To answer your question. Yes, you can sub the Rem STS primer for the Win 209. I live in Pearland and sell reloading components.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

best i recall rem primers for rem hulls win 209 for all others

they caused diff (high) chamber pressures in win hulls and were not reccomended


----------



## Lezz Go

I should have been more clear. The 209-P is not made any more. The new primer made by Remington is the Rem STS 209.

Win and Rem hulls (especillay the older compression formed hulls) are basically the same. The newer Win hulls have a seperate base wad. I swap out the Rem *STS *and Win 209 primers all the time in my tubed skeet gun.

The original poster could always call Hodgdon and ask them since they now make the Winchester WSF powder.

At any rate, pushing 1 1/8oz of lead is going to be a hot arse load.


----------

